# Prayers are needed for Baby Eli



## Katiean (Apr 18, 2010)

My oldest niece had her baby Eli 5 weeks early night before last. Anyway, what they Dr said is that he just wasn't ready to be born yet. He is in an oxygen concentrator. She can touch him but she can not hold him. They are tube feeding him her milk. He was good size 19" long and 5lb 4oz. It most likely doesn't help that he was born in Alaska. They had been sending her down to Seattle, WA for some of her tests and stuff. But he was born in Alaska. He needs everyones prayers so he can be strong and breath on his own.

Update:

One of his lungs ruptured and he is on his way to Seattle, Wa for better care.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 18, 2010)

Will keep the little guy in our thoughts! Hope each day is better!!


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 18, 2010)

I will pray for him. He will be in my thoughts.


----------



## ErikaS. (Apr 18, 2010)

My prayers shall be with him.

A word of encouragement: I, too, was 7-8 weeks premature, had a rough start, but here I am 36 years later with kids of my own. I'll be thinking lots of positive thoughts for him.


----------



## Mona (Apr 18, 2010)

Sending prayers and hugs for baby Eli and family.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 19, 2010)

To get Eli from Ketchikan, Alaska to Seattle, WA last night they had to get an air ambulance to come from Seattle to pick him up. Because the air ambulance was coming they held the ferry to the airport for almost an hour for his ground ambulance so the flight that was going out was delayed for something like 1 hour and 45 min. A flight that was coming in got sent to Juno so they had clear air space for the air ambulance to come in. Eli and his daddy went last night on the air ambulance. When they placed the chest tube in him Eli became more alert. Tina (the mom) is supposed to be released from the hospital today (she had him c section). and will be leaving for Seattle as soon as the flight is leaving. I am so angry at my sister because she wouldn't go to Seattle to give comfort to her kids. Money isn't the issue she is a wound care RN. She said it was time they grew up. I don't know but having there baby on the edge of dying is not the time to tell them to grow up.


----------



## Sue_C. (Apr 19, 2010)

Sending prayers...

As for your sister...



> I am so angry at my sister because she wouldn't go to Seattle to give comfort to her kids. Money isn't the issue _she is a wound care RN_. She said it was time they grew up. I don't know but having there baby on the edge of dying is not the time to tell them to grow up.


...it sounds to me like she has seen too much and is far too desensitised. I pity her.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 19, 2010)

Saying a prayer for little Eli. I'm also praying for a special blessing for all the people that went out of their way to see to it that he got to Seattle as quickly as possible. I won't speculate on what your sister's problem is, but it sounds to me like Eli isn't the only one who needs some healing. Prayers for you all.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 19, 2010)

Prayers and Light going out to little Eli AND his parents.......

I'm so sorry your sister is closing herself off from her daughter and grandchild like that........


----------



## Tab (Apr 19, 2010)

Katiean, What a struggle! Oh, Lord, please heal Eli and help him thrive. I've been in a similar situation. This couple needs a lot of support and Eli needs a constant cushion of prayers.


----------



## bcody (Apr 19, 2010)

Sending prayers for baby Eli and family. I know that working in the medical field can harden people, but family is family. I prayer for your sister as well. Remember that Eli and her parents are important right now and don't waste your energy on anger at your sister, there will be time to deal with that issue later.

Lots of prayers.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 19, 2010)

This is Eli just before he left Alaska.






Tina got out of the hospital today and is going to Seattle. She said he is doing better and he is the biggest baby in the ward. She also said that her mother (my sister) has come around and is meeting her in Seattle. I just wish babies didn't have to suffer.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 19, 2010)

Ohhhhh........Blessing going your way.......SO GLAD that Grandma is pulling things together for her family.

Ma---


----------



## Tab (Apr 19, 2010)

Eli is *beautiful*! Still praying!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Apr 19, 2010)

If little Eli is at Children's Hospital or quite frankly any of the Seattle hospitals he is in good hands. Children's is world reknown for it's incredible care and Dr & staff - those people will also travel to other hospitals in the area for consults if the baby cannot be transferred into their hospital - it is really something to go and visit.. All the people who I have known who have had children taken care of at the hospital speak very highly of the entire experience.

Keep us posted on little Eli - our prayers are with him and his family.

Stacy


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 19, 2010)

Praying for Eli and all involved.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 20, 2010)

yes, he is at Children's Hospital. I just talked to Tina and He is doing better. When he is in a deep sleep his heart rate drops and they have to stimulate him. They are thinking that if he continues to improve he will go home next Monday. They will also send him home with a heart monitor since his heart rate drops like it does. Please keep the prayers coming.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Apr 20, 2010)

Sending good thoughts for little Eli. He sure is cute, even hooked up.

Im due to have my own little one, I'll be 32 weeks friday, and I cry everytime I see a baby whos hurting. I hope he makes a speedy recovery, and his momma is feeling good too. Im sure its hard enough to just have a C section, then be running to the hospital and having the worry of a sick baby.


----------



## Barbie (Apr 20, 2010)

Prayers and good wishes for little Eli and his family. There are way too many babies having problems. Just shouldn't happen.

Barbie


----------



## Charley (Apr 20, 2010)

So glad he is where he is receiving the best of care. I will keep little Eli and his family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 21, 2010)

I was told by Tina that they were going to remove the chest tube today. I don't know if it got done or not. I do know he isn't any worse because they would have told us that. They had to make Dad go and rest. He hadn't left Eli since they got there. They are making Tina go and rest a lot. They told her if she runs into any problems because she won't rest they will admit her and she won't get to see the baby. A good way to make her take care of herself too. I will post again if anything goes wrong or they go home. Thank You all for your prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Tab (Apr 21, 2010)

All of the stress and worry about Eli's condition is sure to take it's toll on the new mama. I agree that she needs her rest, rest, rest!


----------



## 4headleys (Apr 22, 2010)

Lots of prayers for Eli and your entire family.


----------



## Tab (Apr 24, 2010)

How is Eli and family today?


----------



## Katiean (Apr 24, 2010)

They are working toward a Monday release date. They want him nursing a couple of days with out an ng tube to top him off. He had lost weight from 5lb 4 oz down to just over 4lbs. He is now 5lb 1oz. We are so thankful that he is doing this well. However, my sister and I are not talking now and it goes a bit deeper than just what happened with Eli. I guess our conversations just got a bit more involved than "hi, how ya doing".


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 24, 2010)

I am so glad that Eli is doing better. Prayers for him and his parents. Will be looking for more good updates and hopefully hearing soon he will get to go home. I hope you can patch things up with your sister too.


----------



## Katiean (May 5, 2010)

I thought I would let everyone know that Eli is home in Alaska, In his own little nursery. He still has the NG tube because he isn't eating enough. He had lost down to 4lbs 1 oz. Last I talked to Tina she said he was back up to 5lbs 4oz but hadn't gained any more. But he is home and doing much better.


----------

